# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Mettre un titre en gras?

## lilou130

bonjour !
j'ai lancé un post de SOS pour des dons à mon asso, et je n'arrive pas à mettre le titre du post en gras même si je mets les balises  
comment fait-on?  ::  
Et si la technique [b] est bien la bonne, pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas chez moi ?  :: 
Vraiment plus que besoin de lisibilité  :: 

Post en question : 

http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...x-dons-116714/

----------


## P'tite souris

Personne ne peut mettre de titre en gras  :Smile:  

Ils apparaissent gras au membre qui n'a pas ouvert le sujet. Dès que tu ouvres le sujet, le titre n'es plus gras.

----------


## lilou130

ah !!??!! ^^ !
 il est en gras pour tout le monde sauf pour ceux qui ont cliqué dessus c'est bien ça ?  :Smile:  

parce qu'il y a des sujets , que j'y sois allée, ou pas sont non gras, 
et d'autres où je suis pas allée , le titre n'est pas en gras .... 

est ce que c'est aussi parce qu'il y a eu de nouvelles réponses qu'ils peuvent redevenir gras? 

là c'est ptet JAMAIS gras pour moi car c'est MON post? ^^

désolée pour ma rafale de questions, et déjà merci pour ta première réponse  :Stick Out Tongue:  !

----------


## P'tite souris

Je ne serais comment te l'expliquer, mais en gros, il n'y a rien à faire de particulier.

----------


## lilou130

d'accord... encore un truc complexe , peut être quelques bugs par-ci par là? ^^ 
Je te remercie vivement en tout cas, hier soir j'ai vainement regardé sur le net à la recherche de solutions ... je ne connaissais pas cette partie du forum... si j'avais su j'aurai gagné du temps mdr ^^
merci  :Smile:

----------


## P'tite souris

Non, c'est pas un bug, c'est juste que c'est complexe à expliquer par écrit. 

Du coup, ce qui faut retirer, c'est qu'il n'y a rien à faire de particulier, et que ce sont les nouveaux sujets qui apparaissent en gras, à la personne concernée, pour qui ces sujets sont nouveaux ^^

----------


## lilou130

d'accord ! ^^ 
Merci beaucoup  :Stick Out Tongue:  !

----------

